
Ask HN: How do you name your teams? - gokaygurcan
Hi,
We have two software development teams and temporary names are X and Y at this moment. But we&#x27;d like to change them to something less competitive. Right now it looks like the Y team is the secondary to X team even though it&#x27;s not the case.<p>So, we can&#x27;t use letters (such as A and B, or X and Y), numbers (1 and 2, I and II, etc.) and Greek alphabet (alpha and beta which is similar to A and B). That leaves us the colours, animals, plants, and planets. We&#x27;re not all men or women in any of the team. As a result, we can&#x27;t also use Mars and Venus or Blue and Red&#x2F;Pink kind of names too.<p>How would you name your teams in this situation?<p>P.S: If you are going to give team name examples, please be careful that they shouldn&#x27;t be sexist, racist, or competitive. Thanks in advance!
======
brudgers
Have each team launch a Docker container. The name of the container is the
name of their team. Teams are cattle, not pets. Naming teams is bikeshedding.

------
sjs382
Toy story characters, sweet treats, big cats, cities & landmarks in
california, rivers in Oregon, a combination of adjectives+animals.

